# Phasmid photos



## spawn (Jun 27, 2007)

Here are four shots of my African 10" walking sticks (they are juvies, so not ten inches in these pictures):






















And a shot of my first Extatosoma tiaratum to hatch out:






The rest of them after that one nymph hatched came out flawless. Someone's got to lead the way I guess!


----------



## Asa (Jun 27, 2007)

Great pics! I like the :arrow: s. I'm not sure this should belong here...I don't know, Rick does it.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice pictures. Walking sticks are cool!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 29, 2007)

Do you know the latin name of those african sticks?


----------



## spawn (Jun 29, 2007)

Well they were pictures, so I thought it was okay. If not, Rick could be kind enough to move them.

Unfortunately I do not know the genus/species.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 29, 2007)

Because i have an identical species, thier called bud wings as they have tiny bright red bud wings  , thier a nice parthogenetic species though not quote 10" more 5, and thier called


----------



## Ian (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovely photos  

Keep them in this forum for the time being, I will try and sort out another photo gallery forum.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 1, 2007)

Heres some of the phasmids i keep  

_Eurycantha calcarata_




































_Oreophoetes peruana_
















_Spiniphasma crassithorax_











_Parapachymorpha zomproi_
















_Neohirasea maerens_
















_Heteropteryx dilatata_




































I keep a load more though dont have time to photograph them all lol


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 1, 2007)

how many you have?


----------



## Asa (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice close-ups! I keep a couple of the same ones.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 1, 2007)

Think i got around 15... different types lol


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 2, 2007)

Here they are, and shouldnt this be in the other inverts section?

_Carausius morosus_

_Sipyloidea sipylus_

_Extatosoma tiaratum_

_Heteropteryx dilatata_

_Ramulus thaii_

_Eurycantha calcarata_

_Phyllium sp._

_Oreophoetes peruana_

_Aretaon asperrimus_

_Sungaya inexpectata_

_Phaenopharos khaoyaiensis_

_Trachyaretaon brookneri_

_Neohirasea maerens_

_Parapachymorpha zomproi_

_Asceles sp._

_Spiniphasma crassithorax_


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 2, 2007)

Great pictures! They look really interesting with all the spikes on them.


----------



## colddigger (Jul 2, 2007)

looks like your collection deserves some lord howe isl. sticks


----------



## Sparky (Jul 2, 2007)

my dad keeps saying that this is a species of praying mantis that eats leaves hahahaha :lol: 

I can never convince him


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 3, 2007)

Lol, thx guys

I`ll try and get some pics of my bud wings later on


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 3, 2007)

Heres some pictures of my bud wings, 1st generation adults and nymphs






These have all moulted up now, sub adult here
















And finally an adult


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 3, 2007)

Those things are cool


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 3, 2007)

Ty :mrgreen:


----------



## spawn (Jul 3, 2007)

Is this a male or female dilatata? It's INTENSE -- it doesn't look anything like the big green one. I want one.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 3, 2007)

Thats the hyper evil male  , my female (the green giant) is real docile for a jungle nymph, though she occasionly hisses while the male lashes out with his legs on site :?

Perhaps on my second generation i may have some ova for sale, though they hatch between 18 months and 3 years :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 3, 2007)

Whys my post come above yours?!


----------



## Sparky (Jul 3, 2007)

can they bite? They kinda have mean lookin jaws.


----------



## Asa (Jul 3, 2007)

The reason I don't keep these is because they look like they don't have heads, which just creeps me out.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 5, 2007)

> can they bite? They kinda have mean lookin jaws.


Supossedly only in extreme cases, with all the spines on the back legs they clamp down on your hand or finger, it hurts lol

Whys must post now coming last then can you all see them? HELLO???


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 6, 2007)

> The reason I don't keep these is because they look like they don't have heads, which just creeps me out.


I think that's the funniest and coolest part about these guys. :lol:


----------



## Asa (Jul 8, 2007)

No duh :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 16, 2007)

So no one know the mystery to the weird above postings then?

Anyhoo heres some more pictures, most taken with my new olympus IR-300






_Trachyaretaon brookneri_

All have turned into spectacular adults now, and i also have 1st generation nymphs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Photos






Sry for posting it large u can c more detail that way, heres one of 3 babies, would of been 4 if not for old crappy lid...






Think this was the reddish female, she had res spines and spots






And heres all the adults :mrgreen:

Orestes mouhotii are lovely little things, real nice to keep, got 3 of them and thier tiny!

Oh yeah this was from my dads camera not mine, its still a great camera tho


----------



## Sparky (Aug 24, 2007)

I remember one of these a looonnngggg time ago. My dad won us a trip to Australia and I thought these things were harmless so what do I do? I picked one up and it sprayed some white thing into my eyes and it hurted really really really really badly :x made me cry  but for some reason it smelled kinda good, like roses, but I don't remember. This happened when I was 9.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 15, 2007)

These have been farely placid and slow, except one of the younger ones, he goes mental when u blow on him :lol: 

Got some more photos for ya

The _Trachyaretaon brookneri_ have grown up a bit now, still got a lot touch wood!, plus they`ve adopted an amazing mossy colouration











Finally took both _Aretaon asperrimus_ females out for a couple photos, also i brought 5 or 6 small nymphs from a pet shop a while ago, im hoful these will give me a good chance at breeding these again, but i havent seen them much since i put them in thier tank
















Some more _Orestes mouhotii_


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 3, 2007)

Heres a few more i just thought id add, hope they get a bit more hype than the last noes  

_Haaniella muelleri_











_Phaenopharos khaoyaiensis_






_Sipyloidea sipylus_


----------



## Ian (Oct 3, 2007)

Great photos morph!!

I remember keeping the Haaniella, they are a wonderful species. Have your females chirped their wings at you yet?

I really should get back into keeping phasmids.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 3, 2007)

Do it!

TheY are grerat, she hasnt chirped yet, but my female jungle nymphs hissed at me with her wings h34r:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 11, 2007)

Thx for the comments &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 26, 2007)

Cant remember why i posted that i got a comment, weird

Just a random trachy photo


----------

